# how much fuel do you use???



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i just filled my tank up yeterday and salte and plowed today, about 1" 1/2 it finished the day with a quater tank. but was wondering what normal usage of fuel would be, like how much fuel you guys use for a single storm, 




i have a f-250 turbo and get about 15 highway and 12 city, but i havent had a decent snowfall to calcuate my mpgs while plowing....

so how much fuel do you use for one storm


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MPG doesn't really tell you anything for plowing.

How about GPH?

I use about 2 gallons an hour.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;930990 said:


> MPG doesn't really tell you anything for plowing.
> 
> How about GPH?
> 
> I use about 2 gallons an hour.


Or hours per tank.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;931002 said:


> Or hours per tank.


Doesn't tell you much since tank size varies.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;931006 said:


> Doesn't tell you much since tank size varies.


Well thats true. But I look at it as hours per tank doing residentials, in just my neighborhood and a couple surrounding ones.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

with this OLD TRUCK. I would say TOO MCUH!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

13 hours of plowing, and a bunch of running around, and the truck idling while doing 3-4 hours of shoveling and blower work, 25 gallons.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I used 13 gallons about. Plowed 2 times witrh that and drove around a bit


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

05 f250 diesel 24-30 hours on a 29 gal tank. i start it when i get called in and WILL not shut it off till im done, so some of that is idling


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

1 Ton Chevy gas about 2-2.5 gallons per hour
Kubota Diesel about 3/4-1 gallon per hour


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

10 hours of idle + 17 hours of plowing used 3/4 a tank gotta love the cummins

should add I drive to and from the site 80 miles round trip with the plow on


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My bobcat s300 uses about 1.6gph our 09 6.4 ford uses about 3.5gph! We need to take that DPF off soon lol


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

i went through 10 gal just to salt a lot today, its about 76 mile round trip. this s*** sucks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I havn't kept track in a while. I'd have to guess 2-2.5 gph for my truck.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

this is a really silly thread !!!

my skidsteers use between 1.5-2 gph, my loader uses about 1gph

all these depend on how long they are left idling, how cold it is, how hard they are working, etc


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Average is about 3 gal per hour. Depends on how much salt I have in back. How cold it is. How heavy the snow is. 

I reset the trip odometer when I get to the lot to see how many miles it takes to finish the lot on a full plow. It comes out to about 40 miles each plow for the lot(I cut it to 37.5 last time) and 16 miles round trip to house and back and it uses a half tank each full plow and salt. 35 gal tank.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Old gasser GMC uses about 2 GPH when the snow is deep and heavy. not much better when it is not. I guess I stay light on the throttle and run in 4low when its deep and heavy. Only really need some short stomps on the gas on occasion to stay efficient. I probably only get 8 MPG on the road around town loaded with salt and a plow.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

For the last storm (the big blizzard!ooooooo) I ran through about 72 gallons in 64 hours. Now that was plowing, traveling (not much), and towing the skidsteer (about 100 miles total). On average I'd say I use about 1 GPH in my truck, my old Ford though, she runs about 2 - 2.5 GPH while out pushing and salting.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I never even pay attention to it. I fill it before the storm and i add more when it gets around half.. I just filled it from the gas light sunday and it took $138 to fill it up @ 2.85 a gallon.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

rob_cook2001;931077 said:


> *My bobcat s300 uses about 1.6gph *our 09 6.4 ford uses about 3.5gph! We need to take that DPF off soon lol


You must not be WFO. 

I figure right about 2 GPH on the head at wide open, although I run at 1/2 throttle or so when in fuel conservation mode with the light on.


----------



## mjsmith70 (Oct 19, 2009)

When I start pushing my Hemi guzzles the equivilant to a dozen alcoholics in a free bar per hour.


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

mjsmith70;932372 said:


> When I start pushing my Hemi guzzles the equivilant to a dozen alcoholics in a free bar per hour.


Hahaha

I use about a 1/2 tank per day, somewhere around 5ish hours average run time, with plowing and idle usage. I usually fill up after 3 days but can stretch to 4.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Most of my trucks burn roughly a half a tank per route.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

jomama45;932350 said:


> You must not be WFO.
> 
> I figure right about 2 GPH on the head at wide open, although I run at 1/2 throttle or so when in fuel conservation mode with the light on.


Pushing snow I usually run it at 2400-2450. Just looked at my receipt from my last tank. 1.62gph. I wish they could squeeze just a little bigger tank into these machines.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have a 99 250 diesel and i go through about 1.5 per hour plowing. i just bought a 94 gmc 3500 hd 454 and i hope i can get aroung 3gph in it because it has a 25 galon tank in it(small) and when we push it will probably be a 10 or 12 hour run and i dont want to have to fill it up in the middle.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

show-n-go;932334 said:


> I never even pay attention to it. I fill it before the storm and i add more when it gets around half.. I just filled it from the gas light sunday and it took $138 to fill it up @ 2.85 a gallon.


when did they start putting 50 gallon tanks in the x's?


----------



## parnellyj (Nov 17, 2009)

One of our Chevy 4500s has an 8.1 gasser 800 gal deice tank on back 9'2'' plow on front 94 mi plowing lot's = 38 gallon of fuel consumption.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I plowed for 18 hours last storm and used a tank not to bad I thought.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

97 F250 with 351W and 4.10 in axle

went though 13 gallons in 7 hours and got 89 miles out tanks. I don't drive like crazy. Just try save gas due boss is out town for 2 weeks I spend $90 dollars in gas this week.

It seem it use more gas than 01 F250 5.4L and 4.10 in axle do.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah tank size, truck size, how much its sitting during the storm or storm length vary too much.

some of our trucks filled up 3+ times this last big storm, but we were out for days with that one.

others we can salt all night long with one diesel truck and still have half a tank left.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can start with about a half a tank, plow for while, put $40 in, take a quick nap, plow some more, have some left in the tank.

How's that math Crete?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;936933 said:


> I can start with about a half a tank, plow for while, put $40 in, take a quick nap, plow some more, have some left in the tank.
> 
> How's that math Crete?


Perfect LOL


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I used about 5 gallons per hour in the haybinder yesterday for a 4 inch fluffy storm. These new emissions motors suck so much fuel its unreal.

My pickup burns around one tank of fuel per month, because I don't drive it in the salt and have a beater to run around in


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MaineF250;937134 said:


> I used about 5 gallons per hour in the haybinder yesterday for a 4 inch fluffy storm. *These new emissions motors suck so much fuel its unreal.*
> 
> My pickup burns around one tank of fuel per month, because I don't drive it in the salt and have a beater to run around in


Could someone tell me how increasing fuel usage by half again is better for the environment?

Hang on to your hats. The environmentalists are taking over, and it's going to cost the end user and tax payer a bazillion dollars.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

during the last big "blizzard" my 06 F350 Powerstroke went through 1 27 gallon tank in 32hrs, or thereabouts, I have a 8ft mm2 on the front


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;937143 said:


> Could someone tell me how increasing fuel usage by half again is better for the environment?
> 
> Hang on to your hats. The environmentalists *took *over, and it's going to cost the end user and tax payer a bazillion dollars.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How much crap do you suppose the current administration has pushed through while we've been distracted by health care, economy stimulus packages, etc....


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

My duramax running a mild tune and straitpipe pushing a decent sized lot with about 17 inches of light snow went 16 hours to just over a half a tank which equals out to 13 gallons or so


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

My entire route which currently consists of about 26 residential driveways and 4 parking lots is only 56KM (34.8 miles) round trip right back to my door step. I burn roughly 1/4 tank which costs me about $30 in my Gas powered Ram... It takes me 4 hours to complete the route in an average snow storm of 10-15cm...


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i know ive gone through $1400 in fuel this season already in the duramax truck alone. horrible mph when out plowing the gas wells. mpg on the wells is around 6.5. plowing the commercial lots is around 10 mpg. we have had around 70" of snow fall this season so far.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

grf_1000;939642 said:


> i know ive gone through $1400 in fuel this season already in the duramax truck alone. horrible mph when out plowing the gas wells. mpg on the wells is around 6.5. plowing the commercial lots is around 10 mpg. we have had around 70" of snow fall this season so far.


 I thought gm diesel supposed to get best on mpg compare to my company truck with 351W that got 6.54 mpg and went though 1.625 gal per hour.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Measured it out today..9 hours of pushing the same commercial lot heavier snow today with no ballast in truck spun more did 10 gallons to fill.....So about 1.1 gallon's per hour


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

grf_1000;939642 said:


> i know ive gone through $1400 in fuel this season already in the duramax truck alone. horrible mph when out plowing the gas wells. mpg on the wells is around 6.5. plowing the commercial lots is around 10 mpg. we have had around 70" of snow fall this season so far.


 Stats ion the truck?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Milwaukee;939663 said:


> I thought gm diesel supposed to get best on mpg compare to my company truck with 351W that got 6.54 mpg and went though 1.625 gal per hour.


plowing the wells and the lease roads suck the fuel, i only plow after they call when they cant make it through the roads. last time i was out there was 16" . yeah it sucks the fuel.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Santry426;939687 said:


> Stats ion the truck?


265 tires, boss 8'2" poly v , and 450 ballast.. bone stock 130k miles 
the silverado 2500hd gasser with the 6.0l was a worse then the duramax plowing with me


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

grf_1000;939722 said:


> 265 tires, boss 8'2" poly v , and 450 ballast.. bone stock 130k miles
> the silverado 2500hd gasser with the 6.0l was a worse then the duramax plowing with me


 Damn what year diesel? Mine is on 265's pushing a 8 ft fisher xblade with 900lbs of ballast and 116k on the truck... I think the cat and muffiler delete helped a good amount along with the tuner


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I use about 2/3 of a tank 20 gallons per route 6 - 8 hours. Last storm I cleared every every lot at least 4 times and some 5. I think I used just under 4 tanks. I really don't pay that much attention though. I fill it whenever it gets to 1/4 tank. I figure if I'm burning fuel I'm making $$$.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

With the 32" meats and the 99 24V cummins I average a quarter tank per 6 hours of non-stop lot plowing. With about 1-3 minutes or less of commute between sites. For MPG I average 11-14 all winter. I have no specific measurements for city/plowing/highway. I just do the calculation at the pump with whatever miles I've accumulated.

Thursday and friday combined I did 10 hours total of remote cell towers and I consumed half a tank. Basically drove around the entire county hitting 14 sites for $65.00 in fuel.

Not all that bad?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Santry426;939727 said:


> Damn what year diesel? Mine is on 265's pushing a 8 ft fisher xblade with 900lbs of ballast and 116k on the truck... I think the cat and muffiler delete helped a good amount along with the tuner


push 16" of michigan hilly backwood country snow on 2 tracks and see how much fuel you use lol. had to open them up with trucks the loaders were on other roads and wells. with 160 wells and around 65 miles of two tracks and seasonal roads and 32" of snow in 48 hours it takes a toll on the the fuel.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

My 97 F250 LD with a 5.4 V8 gets about 10 MPG running around 212 miles over a 12 hour period with 40 minutes of that running down the hiway to hit 2 properties that are way off my beaten path.All the rest is in town.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Between my Bocat 753, 02' Dodge CTD pulling the bobcat, and my 94' Dodge 1500 360 gasser with a 8' western I burned through $350 worth of fuel during the December 23-25 storm.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

$1000-1500 per month for 2 duramax's


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

2008 F450 dump with 6.8 V10 auto gets 3.1 MPG plowing. And 6.5 MPG normal use. 
1996 F250 7.3 diesel about 10 MPG plowing.
1984 K30 6.2 diesel 8.5 MPG plowing
1976 K30 402 big block 3.5 MPG plowing

Last winter I bought over $7000 of fuel.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

My 2007 6.0L burned 23 gallons in 9 hours. 12" wet heavy snow. Last week it was 13 gallons with 5" powder snow. Much better than the old 8.1 Liter.....that was $80 the last storm before I traded it.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

In my New Holland Ls180 I burn .85 gph.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

4 MPG plowing or 1.6 gal/hr


----------



## dgt178 (Feb 26, 2008)

1990 F250 4x4 gas 351 Boss V-plow...........it's not miles per gallon..........it's gallons per mile.....that pig GUZZLES FUEL..........


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Dissociative;935621 said:


> when did they start putting 50 gallon tanks in the x's?


I don't know, i thought it was normal. It's an 03 that i bought used. It's great when i fill it up the trip computer say's i have 980 miles to empty and it never lasts that long. Of course the trip pc doesn't know that i have some mods done...
It does really well on fuel too. A ton better than any of my friends F250 or 350's.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I kinda tracked it last storm. Did about 3MPG and 2.5 GPH


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I voted for the more than 8 tanks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;958662 said:


> I voted for the more than 8 tanks.


Now that's not very scientific Mark. Were most of the tanks half full or half empty when you started?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;958879 said:


> Now that's not very scientific Mark. Were most of the tanks half full or half empty when you started?


Very philosophic Palmer.

They were half empty, the bottom halves were empty.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;959948 said:


> Very philosophic Palmer.
> 
> They were half empty, the bottom halves were empty.


Ahh, bladder tanks. Whatever it takes to get those things started.


----------

